# Untermenü



## yeTh7 (18. Aug 2005)

Hallo!

Also entweder bin ich zu dumm oder ich blick nur vor lauter Verwirrung nicht mehr durch...

Wie schaffe ich es ein Untermenü zu erstellen, also in einem ganz normalen Drop-Down-Menü, dass dann seitlich ausfährt...

ich hab es so versucht:


```
...
JMenuBar mb = new JMenuBar();
JMenu menu = new JMenu("Datei");
JMenuItem subMenu = new JMenuItem("Ansichten");
JMenuItem item1 = new JMenuItem("Ansicht 1");
JMenuItem item2 = new JMenuItem("Ansicht 2");

public Klasse
{
    ...
    subMenu.add(item1); subMenu.add(item2);
    menu.add(subMenu);
    mb.add(menu);
    ...
}
```

Doch irgendwie zeigt er mir Ansicht 1 im Menü an, und wenn ich drüber fahre, verschwindet das Menü...   :bahnhof:


----------



## AlArenal (18. Aug 2005)

Ein Untermenü ist nicht vom Typ JMenuItem, sondern JMenu


----------



## yeTh7 (18. Aug 2005)

hätt mir ja fast denken können das es ein Lesfehler oder sowas is...  :autsch: 
Is aber auch gemein, immerhin stehts in einer Liste mit den Items...


----------



## AlArenal (18. Aug 2005)

Korrekterweise muss es dann also in etwa so aussehen:


```
...
JMenuBar mb = new JMenuBar();
JMenu menu = new JMenu("Datei");
JMenu subMenu = new JMenu("Ansichten");
JMenuItem item1 = new JMenuItem("Ansicht 1");
JMenuItem item2 = new JMenuItem("Ansicht 2");

public Klasse
{
    ...
    subMenu.add(item1); subMenu.add(item2);
    menu.add(subMenu);
    mb.add(menu);
    ...
}
```


----------

